# Salsa, chutney or sauce, cranberry, you choose



## LEFSElover (Nov 20, 2004)

*TEXAS CRANBERRY CHUTNEY

2 (8-oz) cans crushed pineapple
1 (16-oz) can whole cranberry sauce
1/4 C firmly packed brown sugar
1/2 t ground ginger (dried or fresh grated fine)
1/4 t salt
1 to 2 jalapeno peppers, seeded then minced
3 green onions, sliced on the diagonal

Put cans of pineapple in sauce pan and reduce the liquid until almost gone, not burning the pineapple though, so be careful and watch it.  When reduced, add next 4 ingredients and cook over medium heat to a boil. Reduce heat to low, and simmer, stirring often until thickened.
Remove from heat, and stir in jalapeno and green onions. Cover and chill until ready to serve.

Amaretto Cranberry Salsa
2 cups, sugar 
1/4 t salt 
1 cup water 
2 packages bagged cranberries 
1/3 cup, orange jam *or 1 T orange juice concentrate
1 lemon (juice only) 
1/2 cup sliced (no skin) almonds
1/3 cup, Amaretto  

Sugar, salt and water to a boil in a saucepan. Simmer 5 minutes. Add cranberries and cook 5 minutes, until they start to pop. Remove pan from heat, then stir in the jam OR concentrate and lemon juice.  Stir.  When cool, add the almonds and Amaretto. A dollop of this on a turkey sandwich with lettuce and mayo is wonderful	*[/url]


----------



## middie (Nov 20, 2004)

oh yum on both recipes !


----------

